# Angraecoid Alliance



## SlipperFan (Aug 14, 2012)

I just learned that there is being an attempt to form an angraecoid alliance:
http://www.angraecoids.org

Membership is only $10.00


----------



## JeanLux (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks Dot!!!! A very interesting site and Alliance!!!! Jean


----------



## Mathias (Aug 15, 2012)

Interesting, but for me there is way too little information about the people behind the alliance. I had to search the site for a side not reference to a president (Sarah Waddoups) and in the first post of the blog there was a reference to the initiator of the alliance, called 'Reyna'. Same person?

Although I think the aims of the alliance are great and I would really like to contribute to it these alliances are only as great as the people behind them.


----------



## goods (Aug 15, 2012)

This group is still in the building stages, but I think it is for a good cause and will be a good thing given time. 

Sarah and 'Reyna' are the same person. Sarah is a frequent poster at Orchids Interactive forum where her screen name is Reyna. There are a number of good Ang growers involved in this, and I think in time this will be beneficial to the orchid community as a whole.


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 15, 2012)

Goods has it right. At this time, I think it is mostly being formed by Sarah, but I understand that Brenda from Botanicals, Ltd. is a supporter/contributor, among others.


----------

